# Hi



## GeorgeWillimont (Apr 3, 2008)

Hello Im George, I have kept mantids for i few years now i am planning on breeding soon, which will be cool.


i like my music and i adore going to gigs with mates!, but i am mainly on here to talk about mantids, i joined on here 25-March 08. i could not find anywere to talk about mantids until now, which it awesome! So far mantid forum has been awesome! just looking at some of the mantids people have owned is cool (pics), some great pictures on here. add me as a friend   


Cheers 


George.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 3, 2008)

Hi George, welcome to the forum From springtime in OHIO!


----------



## Rick (Apr 3, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## chrisboy101 (Apr 4, 2008)

finally lol, welcome man


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 4, 2008)

Welcome, George!


----------



## asdsdf (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi! Welcome to the forum.


----------

